
Ethereum: DAO White Hack Attack - jarsin
https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/4p7mhc/update_on_the_white_hat_attack/
======
zeven7
They also know the curator of the Dark DAO that performed the initial attack
[1]. This could allow recovering nearly 100% of the funds with only a soft
fork.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/4p7mhc/update_on_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/4p7mhc/update_on_the_white_hat_attack/d4ip04w)

------
yresnob
begun the DAO wars has.. LOL

